# محرك سترلينغ



## aboudsoft (29 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الرابط به شرح محرك سترلينغ بشكل مبسط مع الفيديو
http://www.physics.sfasu.edu/astro/courses/egr112/StirlingEngine/stirling.html


----------



## aboudsoft (29 أغسطس 2009)

وهنا الترجمة
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ar&sl=en&tl=ar&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.physics.sfasu.edu%2Fastro%2Fcourses%2Fegr112%2FStirlingEngine%2Fstirling.html


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس فيش يستعمل؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن توضح اكثر عن هذا المحرك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fagrelsabah (31 أغسطس 2009)

هو محرك يعمل على الهواء الساخن والهواء البارد

اخترعه العالم 
*Stirling*


























ويمكن استخدام مصدر حرارى لتشغيله 
سواء للحصول على حركة كباقي المحركات 
او توليد الكهرباء فيمكن تشغيله بواسطة الحرارة من الشمس 
او البرودة من الثلج


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحر (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي التوضيح


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المهم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله خير على التوضيح 

رابط الترجمة محجوب عندي


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مدمن اختراعات قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خير على التوضيح
> 
> رابط الترجمة محجوب عندي


 


 Printable PDF Templates​ طبع الشعبي قوالب * SFA Stirling Engine Project​ محرك ستيرلينغ المصلحة المشروع *

This project is part of an Engineering 112 team project at Stephen F. Austin State University. This work was inspired by TheRecentPast . Here are a few movies of engines in motion.​ هذا المشروع هو جزء من فريق الهندسة في المشروع 112 F. ستيفن اوستن جامعة ولاية. وكان هذا العمل مستوحى من TheRecentPast. وهنا بعض الأفلام من المحركات في الاقتراح. Right click and "Save Target as..."​ والحق فوق "حفظ الهدف باسم..." for best results.​ لتحقيق أفضل النتائج. » Movie 1 - Rapid movie engine​ »فيلم 1 -- رابيد فيلم المحرك 
» Movie 2 - Engine with a cork​ »فيلم 2 -- محرك مع الفلين 
» Movie 3 - A little wobbly but it works!​ »فيلم 3 -- وهناك القليل متهاد لكنه يعمل! 
» Movie 4 - Foil heat funnel and screws on the flywheel​ »فيلم 4 -- احباط الحرارة القمع والخناق على دولاب الموازنة 
» Movie 5 - First working Engine in 2004​ »فيلم 5 -- أول محرك يعمل في عام 2004 
» Movie 6 - Zoom in of two engines​ »الفيلم 6 -- التكبير في اثنين من محركات 
» 27 YouTube Movies​ »27 يوتيوب أفلام​* Parts List​ أجزاء قائمة *

» Three diet shake tin cans (eg Slim Fast, Adkins, etc.)​ »ثلاث علب من الصفيح يهز النظام الغذائي (مثل سليم فاست ، آدكنز ، الخ.) 
» Three soft drink aluminum cans (one of which is a taller 12 oz can if available)​ »ثلاث علب الالومنيوم المشروبات الغازية (واحدة من اطول وهو 12 أوقية يمكن إذا كانت متوفرة) 
» JB Weld Epoxy​ »ابو سارة ولد إبوكسي 
» Red High-Temp RTV Silicon Gasket Maker​ »الأحمر الرفيع الحرارة تليفزيون سيليكون صانع طوقا 
» 2" or longer straight pin (eg yarn darner)​ »2" أو لفترة أطول دبوس على التوالي (مثل الغزل راتق) 
» 3/4" to 1/2" PVC Elbow (outer diameters are 1-1/4" and 1" respectively)​ »3 / 4" في 1 / 2 "البلاستيكي الكوع (بأقطار الخارجي 1-1/4" و 1 "على التوالي) 
» Small balloon​ »بالون الصغيرة 
» Flat washer and nut​ »غسالة مسطح والجوز 
» Metal coat hanger​ »معادن معطف الشانق 
» Old CD​ »سي دي قديم 
» Wire nut to connect coat hanger to CD (optional)​ »أسلاك الجوز للاتصال شماعات معطف لمؤتمر نزع السلاح (اختياري) 
» Wooden base and wood screws (optional)​ »قاعدة خشبية ومسامير الخشب (اختياري) 
» Tin snips or stainless steel scissors, pliers, can opener, hammer​ »تين القصاصات أو مقص الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ ، كماشة ، يمكن الافتتاحية ، المطرقة 
* Getting Started​ الابتداء*





[SIZE=-1]To begin you can use these Printable PDF Templates to mark your cuts on each can.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]لتبدأ يمكنك استخدام هذه طبع الشعبي قوالب للاحتفال بك التخفيضات على كل يمكن.[/SIZE] 

 

 [SIZE=-1]*Ring Stand* - Use the top part of a diet shake can for the ring stand. Cut off the top of the can with a can opener. The tapered top will fit under the pressure vessel. The legs can be bent to adjust the height of the pressure vessel over a candle flame. You can also drill holes in the legs to attach it to a wooden base. The width of the legs can be about 2cm to allow a candle fit between them




.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*حامل الخاتم* -- استخدام الجزء العلوي من تغيير النظام الغذائي يمكن للالحلقية. اقطعي الجزء العلوي من يستطيع مع فتاحة العلب. ورأس مدبب وسوف تندرج تحت وعاء الضغط. الساقين ويمكن أن تكون مصممة لضبط ارتفاع أوعية الضغط على لهب الشمعة. يمكنك أيضا حفر ثقوب في ساقيه لإرفاقه قاعدة خشبية. وعرض الساقين يمكن 2cm حول السماح لتناسب شمعة بينهما.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]The ring height is also about 2cm.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]ارتفاع الدائري هو أيضا



عن 2cm.[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Pressure Vessel Bottom* - Use the bottom of a diet shake can for this part that is 2 1/2" high. The 1/4" hole (not shown) should be drilled 1/2" from the top to allow air to enter into the PVC elbow. The candle flame will be in contact with the bottom of this can. You can attach the ring stand to the bottom of the pressure vessel using JB Weld .[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*أوعية الضغط القاع* -- استخدم الجزء السفلي من زعزعة النظام الغذائي يمكن لهذا الجزء الذي هو 2 1 / 2 "عالية. إن 1 / 4" ثقب (لا تظهر) ينبغي أن يكون حفر 1 / 2 "من القمة للسماح للهواء بالدخول الكوع البلاستيكية. شعلة الشمعة ستكون على اتصال مع الجزء السفلي من هذا يمكن يمكنك إرفاق الحلقية إلى أسفل وعاء الضغط باستخدام ولد ابو سارة.




[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Pressure Vessel Top* - Use the bottom of a soft drink can for this part that is 1" high. The tapered bottom of this can will fit into the pressure vessel bottom. This part can hold ice to make the engine run faster. A hole should be punched in the center with a straight pin that are at least 2" in length. Glue a 1/4" (inner diameter) nut using red RTV over the top of the hole. Cut a flat 1/2" square out of a steel can (eg shake can or peanut can)







[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*أوعية الضغط الأعلى* -- استخدم الجزء السفلي من المشروبات الغازية ويمكن لهذا الجزء هو أن 1 "عالية. السفلي مدبب وهذا يمكن أن تندرج في أسفل وعاء الضغط ، وهذا الجزء يمكن أن تعقد الجليد لجعل تشغيل المحرك بشكل أسرع. ثقب ينبغي أن يكون لكمات في مركز مع دبوس على التوالي أن ما لا يقل عن 2 "في الطول. غراء من 1 / 4" (القطر الداخلي) الجوز باستخدام محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون أحمر فوق الجزء العلوي من ثقب. قص شقة 1 / 2 "متر مربع من أصل يمكن الصلب (على سبيل المثال يمكن أن تهز أو يمكن أن الفول السوداني).[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Note that the 1/2" square must be made of steel. Punch a hole in the center of the flat square with a straight pin. The pin should slide smoothly through this hole with no side to side movement. This is intended to be a fairly air tight seal; although there will be some air leakage. Glue the square onto the nut with RTV. The hole in the square should be centered over the hole in 




the pressure vessel top.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]علما أن 1 / 2 "مربع يجب أن تكون مصنوعة من الفولاذ. بانش حفرة في وسط الميدان شقة بدبوس على التوالي. دبوس وينبغي أن الانزلاق نحو سلس من خلال هذا الثقب ليس مع الجانب إلى جانب الحركة ، وهذا هو المقصود أن يكون وينبغي أن الهواء ختم ضيقة إلى حد ما ، رغم أنه سيكون هناك بعض تسرب الهواء. غراء مربع على الجوز مع محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون. الثقب في مربع سيتم توسيط خلال ثقب في وعاء الضغط أعلى.




[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Displacer Bottom* - The displacer should have a total height of 1¼". There should be no air leaks into the displacer. The displacer should be smooth and fit inside the pressure vessel with about 2 millimeter clearance when centered inside the can



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*المحل القاع* -- والمحل وينبغي أن يكون الارتفاع الكلي لل1 ¼ ". ينبغي أن يكون هناك أي تسرب الهواء داخل المحل. المحل وينبغي أن تكون سلسة وتناسب داخل وعاء الضغط مع حوالي 2 ملليمتر إزالة عندما تركزت داخل العلبة.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Method 1 : This can be the bottom of a tall 12 oz that has a circumference that is about 10mm less than a soft drink can.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]طريقة 1 : يمكن أن يكون هذا الجزء السفلي من طوله 12 أوقية يحتوي على محيط الدائرة التي هي على وشك 10mm اقل من المشروبات الغازية يمكن.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Keep the bottom.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]الحفاظ على القاع.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Method 2 : This part can also be made using the wall of soft drink can with the top and bottom cut off.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]يمكن أن الأسلوب 2 : في هذا الجزء ويمكن أيضا باستخدام الجدار من المشروبات الغازية يمكن مع أعلى وأسفل قطع.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]The can is cut vertically and glued (with hi-temp epoxy) together to form a 1-1/4" high cylinder with a diameter of about 95% of its original diameter. When the can is glued to form a cylinder, the overlap will be about 10 millimeters (assuming a 65 mm diameter can). The bottom of a soft drink can is trimmed to just fit inside the bottom of the displacer (concave out)




.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]ويمكن أن يتم قص ولصق عموديا (مع مرحبا الايبوكسي مؤقت) معا لتشكيل 1-1/4 "اسطوانة العالية التي يبلغ قطرها حوالي 95 ٪ من اطارها الأصلي ، وعندما يمكن أن يتم لصقها على شكل اسطوانة ، والتداخل وسوف تكون حوالي 10 ملليمترا (بافتراض أن يبلغ قطرها 65 ملم ويمكن) ، والجزء السفلي من المشروبات الغازية يمكن أن يتم قطع لمجرد تناسب داخل الجزء السفلي من المحل (مقعرة الخروج).





[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Displacer Top* - The bottom of a soft drink can is trimmed to just fit inside the top of the displacer bottom (concave in). Insert a 2" straight pin through the displacer top. A circular template (the diameter of the aluminum can) made from graph paper is useful for finding the center of a can. If the pin has and eye, then you can feed a strip from an aluminum can through the eye and wrap it around the pin. This will keep the pin from sliding out of the displacer if the eye is on the inside of the displacer. Use JB Weld epoxy to attach the pin to the displacer top. Then epoxy the displacer top to the displacer bottom. Make sure the the pin is held vertical as the JB Weld hardens overnight.



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]يمكن *المحل الأعلى* -- والجزء السفلي من المشروبات الغازية وقلص لمجرد تناسب داخل الجزء العلوي من أسفل المحل (مقعرة في). إدراج 2 "دبوس على التوالي من خلال أعلى المحل. قالب دائري (القطر من الألومنيوم يمكن) أدلى من ورقة الرسم هي مفيدة للعثور على هذا المركز من يستطيع ، وإذا لم دبوس والعين ، ومن ثم يمكنك تغذية شريط من الألمنيوم يمكن عن طريق العين[/SIZE] ، [SIZE=-1]والانتهاء من جميع أنحاء دبوس ، وهذا سوف تبقي دبوس من الانزلاق بعيدا عن المحل إذا كان العين هو في داخل المحل. استخدم ابو سارة ولد الايبوكسي لنعلق دبوس إلى أعلى المحل ، ثم الايبوكسي في المحل الأعلى إلى أسفل المحل. تأكد من يعلقون عليه هو عقد الرأسي حيث ولد ابو سارة يصلب بين عشية وضحاها.[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Crankshaft* - Use 7 inches of coat hanger wire (or equivalent) to make the crankshaft. Make sure there is a 90 degree angle between the displacer and power diaphragm connections as shown on the last page of this PDF file . That is, the displacer is 90 degrees out of phase with the power diaphragm.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*العمود المرفقي* -- استخدم 7 بوصات من شماعات معطف الأسلاك (أو ما يعادلها) لجعل العمود المرفقي. تأكد من وجود زاوية 90 درجة بين المحل والاتصالات غشاء السلطة كما هو مبين في الصفحة الأخيرة من هذا الملف قوات الدفاع الشعبي ، وهذا هو ، في المحل هو 90 درجة للخروج من مرحلة السلطة مع الحجاب الحاجز.[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*Crankshaft Supports* - Make two supports that will be attached to the pressure vessel.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]*العمود المرفقي وتؤيد* -- جعل اثنين يؤيد ذلك سيلحق وعاء الضغط.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Method 1 : Cut out two 12cm x 3.4cm sections from a diet shake steel can.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]طريقة 1 : اقطع اثنين 12cm خ 3.4CM أبواب من الصلب يمكن أن تهز النظام الغذائي.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Method 2 : Cut out four 12cm x 3.4cm sections from aluminum soft drink cans. Make a pair of supports by gluing (with JB Weld) two sections together for stiffness.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=-1]طريقة 2 : اقطع 12cm خ 3.4CM أربعة أقسام من علب الالومنيوم المشروبات الغازية. اصنع زوج من يدعم من قبل الإلتصاق (مع ولد ابو سارة) قسمين معا من أجل صلابة.[/SIZE] Punch a 3/32" hole in each support 1/2" from the top as shown on the last page of this PDF file . The hole should be just large enough to allow the crank to turn freely; but there should be no up-down or side-to-side play in the crank.​ لكمة 3 / 32 "ثقب في كل دعم 1 / 2" من القمة كما هو مبين في الصفحة الأخيرة من هذا الملف قوات الدفاع الشعبي ، وينبغي أن يكون مجرد حفرة كبيرة بما يكفي للسماح للكرنك لتحويل بحرية ، ولكن ينبغي ألا يكون هناك ما يصل - أسفل أو جنبا إلى جنب اللعب في الساعد.​ 

​* Construction​ البناء *



 

 JB Weld can be applied with a toothpick or popsicle stick. Red RTV can be used to seal and glue some parts on the outside of the Stirling engine. Its cheaper and dries faster than JB Weld, but its not as strong.​ ولد ابو سارة يمكن تطبيقها مع مسواك أو عصا المصاصة. الأحمر تليفزيون يمكن أن تستخدم لاغلاق بعض مناطق والصمغ على السطح الخارجي للمحرك ستيرلينغ. يجف وأرخص وأسرع مما ولد ابو سارة ، ولكن ليست قوية. Do not use RTV on the displacer because it has a high friction coefficient and will cause the displacer to drag if it rubs against the side of the pressure vessel. Use drops of superglue or slivers of tape to temporarily hold parts in place while epoxy sets.​ لا تستخدم محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون في المحل لأنه يحتوي على ارتفاع معامل الاحتكاك ويؤدي الى جر المحل إذا كان التدليك ضد الجانب من وعاء الضغط. استخدام قطرات من superglue أو شظايا من الشريط لاجراء مؤقتا أجزاء في المكان في حين يحدد الايبوكسي.




 Use JB Weld to attach the pressure vessel bottom to the ring stand.​ استخدام ولد ابو سارة لنعلق أوعية الضغط أسفل إلى الحلقية.
 Insert the displacer into pressure vessel. Place the top on the pressure vessel and gently push the top into the vessel. Note that the straight pin should protrude at least 1/2" from the hole in the top. Verify that the displacer moves smoothly inside the pressure vessel when the displacer rod (straight pin) is moves up and down. Glue the top onto the vessel with RTV. This joint must be air-tight. Once the glue has dried, bend 5/16" inch of the end of the straight pin to a 90 degree angle. Be careful not to bend the portion of the pin that must pass through the hole in the top of the vessel. Optionally, you can instead use JB Weld to attach a shorter piece of a straight pin the top of the displacer rod to make a 5/16" horizontal rod.​

 تضاف إلى المحل وعاء الضغط. مكان أعلى على وعاء الضغط وبرفق الأعلى في الإناء ، لاحظ أن نعلق على التوالي ينبغي أن تبرز ما لا يقل عن 1 / 2 "من فتحة في أعلى. تحقق من أن يتحرك بسلاسة داخل المحل وعاء الضغط عند ورود المحل (دبوس على التوالي) هو يتحرك صعودا وهبوطا. الغراء أعلى على ظهر السفينة مع محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون ، وهذا يجب أن تكون مشتركة جوية محكم. وبمجرد أن الغراء قد جفت ، ينحني 5 / 16 "بوصة من نهاية دبوس مباشرة الى زاوية 90 درجة. احرص على عدم ثني جزء من دبوس التي يجب أن تمر عبر ثقب في الجزء العلوي من سفينة. اختياريا ، يمكنك بدلا من ذلك استخدام ولد ابو سارة لنعلق قطعة أقصر طريق مستقيم دبوس العلوي للقضيب المحل لجعل 5 / 16 "قضبان أفقية.

​


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Fit the flywheel CD onto the crank.​ يصلح لمؤتمر نزع السلاح حذافة على الفتلة. You can attach a wire nut to the end of the crankshaft and wrap electrical tape around it until it just fits into the hole in the CD. Turn the crankshaft/flywheel and eliminate as much wobble as possible.​ يمكنك إرفاق الجوز الأسلاك إلى نهاية العمود المرفقي والأشرطة الكهربائية التفاف حولها حتى انها مجرد نوبات في حفرة في مؤتمر نزع السلاح. أدر العمود المرفقي / دولاب الموازنة والقضاء عليها كما تمايل أقصى حد ممكن.
 Install the crankshaft in the support holes.​ تثبيت العمود المرفقي في ثقوب الدعم. With the crankshaft in place, use RTV to attach the supports to the side of the pressure vessel so that the 1/4" holes in the pressure vessel and one of the crankshaft supports line up. Note that the crankshaft is correctly oriented with respect to the 1/4" hole in the pressure vessel as shown on the last page of this PDF file .​ مع ناقل الحركة في المكان ، واستخدام محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون لنعلق تؤيد الى جانب وعاء الضغط بحيث 1 / 4 "ثقوب في وعاء الضغط واحدة من العمود المرفقي تدعم حتى خط. ملاحظة أن العمود المرفقي هو موجه بشكل صحيح فيما يتعلق في 1 / 4 "ثقب في وعاء الضغط كما هو مبين في الصفحة الأخيرة من هذا





 Use a knife or dremel tool to shape the smaller end of the 3/4" to 1/2" PVC Elbow so that it saddles the side of the pressure vessel over the 1/4" hole. The 3/4" end of the PVC elbow should point up. Note that the outer diameters of the PVC elbow are actually 1-1/4" and 1" respectively.​ استخدام سكين أو أداة لتشكيل dremel نهاية أصغر من 3 / 4 "في 1 / 2" البلاستيكي الكوع بحيث السروج الجانب من وعاء الضغط على 1 / 4 "الثقب. و3 / 4" نهاية البلاستيكي الكوع ينبغي أن تصل نقطة. احظ أن بأقطار الخارجي للالكوع البلاستيكية هي في الواقع 1-1/4 "و 1" على التوالي. Also note a 3/4" to 3/4" PVC elbow can also be used instead.​ كما نلاحظ وجود 3 / 4 "في 3 / 4" البلاستيكية الكوع ويمكن أيضا أن تستخدم بدلا من ذلك. Use RTV to attach the PVC elbow over the 1/4" hole in the crankshaft support and pressure vessel bottom.​ استخدام محطة إذاعة وتليفزيون لنعلق الكوع البلاستيكية على مدى 1 / 4 "ثقب في دعم العمود المرفقي وأوعية الضغط القاع.





 Install the displacer connecting rod (aluminum wire or paperclip wire) between the crankshaft and the 5/16" horizontal part of the displacer rod. (See TheRecentPast's stetch .) Adjust the wire so that when the crank is turned, the displacer comes close to the top and bottom of the pressure vessel but does not touch. Tape a washer or coin to the side of the flywheel to counteract the weight of the displacer. Turn the crank and adjust the location of the washer until the crank turns smoothly (ie the weight of the washer counterbalances the weight of the displacer). If a point can't be found, a larger ​

washer may be needed.​ تثبيت المحل تربط قضبان أسلاك الألمنيوم (أو أسلاك مشبك الورق) بين العمود المرفقي و5 / 16 "الجزء الافقي للقضيب المحل (انظر TheRecentPast في stetch.) ضبط الأسلاك بحيث عندما يتم تشغيل كرنك ، ويقترب من المحل في أعلى وأسفل وعاء الضغط ولكن لا تمس. شريط غسالة أو عملة وإلى جانب دولاب الموازنة للتصدي لثقل المحل. أدر كرنك وضبط موقع غسالة حتى الفتلة ينتقل بسلاسة (أي ثقل موازن غسالة الوزن من المحل) : إذا كان نقطة لا يمكن العثور عليه ، غسالة أكبر قد تكون هناك حاجة.
 Cut a rubber diaphragm from a helium quality balloon. The diaphragm should be cut from a spherical portion of the balloon so that it is dish shaped. The diaphragm should be air-tight and ​

loosely fitted, so that it does not stretch through the ​

.​ وينبغي أن قص غشاء المطاط من نوعية بالونا. الحجاب الحاجز وسوف تخفض من نسبة الكروي للبالون بحيث يكون على شكل صحن. الحجاب الحاجز وينبغي أن يكون الهواء محكم والمجهزة بشكل فضفاض ، بحيث أنه لا يمتد من خلال اقتراح كامل الفتلة. At the top and bottom of the stroke the diaphragm should be slightly taut. The dish shape of the diaphragm should help achieve the range of motion without stretching the diaphragm. It is important that the diaphragm not resist (by stretching) movement of the engine. Use a tight rubberband around the PVC opening if the balloon does not fit tightly. Optionally, apply superglue to the rim of the PVC elbow and press the rubber diaphragm onto the end cap.​

 في الجزء العلوي والسفلي من السكتة الدماغية الحجاب الحاجز يجب أن يكون مشدود قليلا. شكل طبق من الحجاب الحاجز وينبغي أن تساعد على تحقيق مجموعة من الاقتراح دون أن تمتد الحجاب الحاجز. ومن المهم أن الحجاب الحاجز لا يقاوم (تمتد من (الحركة من المحرك. استخدام المطاطي مشددة حول افتتاح البلاستيكية إذا كان البالون لا تناسب محكم. اختياريا ، تنطبق superglue إلى حافة الكوع البلاستيكية والضغط على الحجاب الحاجز المطاطي على الحد الأقصى للنهاية.




 Install the power diaphragm connecting rod per TheRecentPast's stetch . Note the orientation of the foot. Attach a square of rubber balloon to the top of the connecting rod foot with superglue. Attach the covered connecting rod foot to the diaphragm with a drop of superglue.​

 تثبيت غشاء تربط قضبان السلطة في TheRecentPast في stetch. ملاحظة اتجاه القدم. إرفاق مربع من البالون المطاطية إلى الأعلى للقضيب مع ربط الأقدام superglue. إرفاق غطت تربط قضبان الاقدام وصولا الى الحاجز مع انخفاض superglue. Verify that the end of the wire is turned up and will not stick into the diaphragm.​ تحقق من أن الغاية من سلك وصلت ولن عصا في الحجاب الحاجز. The diaphragm should move into and out of the end-cap when the crank is turned but should not stretch.​ الحجاب الحاجز يجب أن تتحرك من والى نهاية سقف الفتلة عندما يتم تشغيل ولكن لا ينبغي أن تمتد.




 1/8" strips of aluminum cans can be wrapped around the crankshaft to keep it and the connecting rods from sliding from side to side. Here is an example engine with these strips.​ 1 / 8 "يجرد من علب الالومنيوم يمكن أن تلتف حول العمود المرفقي لإبقائه وربط قضبان من الانزلاق من جانب إلى آخر. هنا هو المحرك سبيل المثال مع هذه الشرائط.



 Optional: Fasten the legs of the ring stand to a wood board with a wood screws.​ اختياري : اربطوا الساقين من الوقوف على عصابة لوحة الخشب مع الخشب ومسامير.
* Running the Stirling Engine​ تشغيل محرك ستيرلينغ*









 Movie​ فيلم
 The engine should run off the heat from a tea light candle, assuming the flame is as intense as an average candle.​ وينبغي تشغيل المحرك قبالة الحرارة من الشاي على ضوء الشموع ، وعلى افتراض الشعلة هو مكثفة باعتباره شمعة المتوسط. Light and place the candle under the pressure vessel.​ ضوء الشمعة ومكان تحت وعاء الضغط. After 30 seconds or so, gently spin the crank in the direction in which the displacer rises before the diaphragm.​ بعد 30 ثانية أو نحو ذلك ، بلطف الفتلة تدور في الاتجاه الذي ترتفع المحل قبل الحجاب الحاجز.




 This engine will rotate at 120 RPM or greater depending on the heat produced by the candle flame.​ هذا المحرك سيتناوب على 120 لفة في الدقيقة أو أكثر اعتمادا على الحرارة التي تنتجها شعلة الشمعة. If the flame is too small, the engine will not work.​ إذا كان شعلة صغيرة جدا ، فإن المحرك لا يعمل. Cooling the top with water or ice may help, just don't let the water get inside the engine. The more water put on top of the vessel, the cooler it will stay and the faster the engine will run. A collar can be built around the displacer rod to keep water out of the vessel and the sides of the vessel top can be built up with a larger collar to make a space for holding water on top of the vessel.​
 تبريد أعلى مع الماء أو الجليد قد يساعد ، فقط لا تدع للحصول على المياه داخل المحرك. والمزيد من المياه وضعت على أعلى السفينة ، لا يمكن للبرودة أنها ستبقى وأسرع وسيتم تشغيل المحرك. ياقة سيبنى حول قضيب المحل للحفاظ على المياه من السفينة والجانبين من أعلى السفينة يمكن بناؤه حتى مع ذوي الياقات أكبر لجعل مساحة لعقد قمة بشأن المياه للسفينة.




 The displacer, pressure vessel, diaphragm, etc. have to be air tight.​ في المحل ، أوعية الضغط ، والحجاب الحاجز ، وما إلى ذلك يجب أن تكون الجوية مشددة. There should only be minuscule air leakage around the pinhole when the engine operates.​ فينبغي ألا يكون هناك تسرب الهواء ضئيلة حول الثقب عندما يكون المحرك يعمل.

You can check it by putting a drop of oil on the pin hole.​ يمكنك التحقق من ذلك عن طريق وضع قطرة من النفط على ثقب الدبوس. There should be a few small bubbles formed when ​
.​ يجب أن يكون هناك فقاعات صغيرة قليلة عندما شكلت المحل يتحرك صعودا وهبوطا.

Minimize all binding and friction using drops of oil.​
تقليل الاحتكاك وجميع ملزمة باستخدام قطرات من الزيت.
 The flywheel should turn freely. Verify that the flywheel is balanced with the displacer connected to the crankshaft and the diaphragm disconnected. The displacer should not hit the top or bottom of the pressure vessel. The diaphragm should not stretch or tighten during operation ​





.​ دولاب الموازنة يجب أن يتحول بحرية. تحقق من أن دولاب الموازنة متوازنة مع المحل متصلا العمود المرفقي والحجاب الحاجز قطع الاتصال. والمحل لا ينبغي أن تصل إلى أعلى أو أسفل وعاء الضغط. والحجاب الحاجز وينبغي أن لا تطول أو تقصر أثناء العملية. It should "pop" in and out.​ فإنه ينبغي "البوب" داخل وخارج.


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*Step 1 Characteristics of air*​ *الخطوة 1 خصائص الهواء* Let's fit a rubber to a can like Figure 1.​ دعونا تناسب المطاط يمكن لمثل الشكل 1. You can understand easily that the rubber expands when the can is heated (Figure 2), and the rubber contracts when the can is cooled (Figure 3).​ هل يمكن أن نفهم بسهولة أن يوسع المطاط عندما يمكن أن يتم تسخين (الشكل 2) ، وعقود من المطاط عندما يمكن أن يتم تبريده (الشكل 3). It is caused that a pressure of the air in the can works to the rubber when the air is heated, shown in allows of Figure 2.​ ذلك هو سبب ان ضغط الهواء في أن يعمل على المطاط عندما يتم تسخين الهواء ، يسمح للهو مبين في الشكل 2. Of course, you cannot see the pressure by your eyes.​ بالطبع ، لا يمكنك الاطلاع على ضغوط من جانب عينيك. ​



*Step 2 What is a displacer piston?*​ *الخطوة 2 ما هو المكبس المحل؟* Next, let's put in a piston into the can like Figure 4.​ المقبل ، دعونا نضع في المكبس إلى أن مثل الشكل 4. A diameter of the piston must be somewhat smaller than that of the can, because the piston works to move (displace) the air up and down in the can.​ قطره المكبس يجب أن يكون أصغر قليلا من تلك التي يمكن لل، لأن المكبس يعمل على التحرك (تهجير) في الهواء صعودا وهبوطا في وسعها. And, please heat the bottom side of the can and cool the upper side of the can.​ ويرجى الحرارة في الجانب السفلي من يمكن وباردة في الجانب العلوي من العلبة. After it has enough temperature difference, move the piston up and down by your hand.​ بعد أن لديها ما يكفي الفرق في درجة الحرارة ، ونقل المكبس صعودا وهبوطا من يدك. When the piston is moved up, the rubber expands because there is a lot of hot air in the can (Figure 5).​ عندما يتم نقل ما يصل المكبس ، ويوسع من المطاط لان هناك الكثير من الهواء الساخن يمكن في (الشكل 5). It corresponds to Figure 2.​ أنه يتوافق مع الشكل 2. When the piston is moved down, the rubber contracts because there is a lot of cold air in the can.​ عندما يتم نقل المكبس إلى أسفل ، على عقود المطاط لان هناك الكثير من الهواء البارد في وسعها. It corresponds to Figure 3.​ أنه يتوافق مع الشكل 3. 
In the case of the Stirling engine, this piston, which moves (displaces) the air and make the pressure changes is called a displacer piston.​ في حالة محرك ستيرلينغ ، هذا المكبس ، التي تتحرك (نزوح) في الهواء وإجراء التغييرات ضغط يسمى المكبس المحل. ​



*Step 3 Crank mechanism ~ from piston motion to rotation ~*​ *الخطوة 3 الساعد آلية ~ من حركة المكبس للتناوب ~* Do you understand about the characteristics of the air and the work of the displacer piston?​ هل فهمت عن خصائص الهواء وأعمال المكبس المحل؟ They are very important to understand how does the Stirling engine work.​ انها مهمة للغاية لفهم كيف يمكن للمحرك ستيرلينغ العمل. 
First, connect from the piston and a bent wire with a thread like Figure 6.​ الأولى ، تتصل من المكبس وسلك عازمة بخيط مثل الشكل 6. When the bent wire is rotated, the piston is moved up and down.​ عندما سلك عازمة يتم استدارة ، المكبس هو تحركت صعودا وهبوطا. This is called a crank mechanism.​ وهذا ما يسمى في كرنك الآلية. 
Please heat the bottom side of the can and cool the upper side of the can, similar to above description.​ يرجى الحرارة في الجانب السفلي من يمكن وباردة في الجانب العلوي من يستطيع ، على غرار الوصف أعلاه. When your hand rotates the bent wire, the piston is moved up and down, and the rubber expands and contracts repeatedly (Figure 7).​ يدك عندما يدور السلك عازمة ، المكبس هو تحركت صعودا وهبوطا ، والمطاط ، ويوسع عقود مرارا وتكرارا (الشكل 7). ​



*Step 4 Power piston ~ function of the rubber ~*​ *الخطوة 4 وظيفة السلطة المكبس ~ ~ من المطاط* The Stirling engine converts from the motion of the rubber to the rotation of the bent wire.​ محرك ستيرلينغ المتحولين من اقتراح من المطاط لنظام التناوب في السلك مصرة. Please connect from the rubber to the bent wire with a rod.​ الرجاء الاتصال من المطاط إلى سلك عازمة بقضيب. In this time, a force of the rubber (expansion and contraction) has to be the direction, which rotates the bent wire.​ في هذا الوقت ، قامت قوة من المطاط (التوسع والانكماش) لابد من الاتجاه ، والتي تدور في سلك مصرة. In short, you must bend the bent wire the just right angle (90 degrees) from the piston like Figure 8 and 9.​ وباختصار ، يجب ثني السلك عازمة زاوية الحق فقط (90 درجة) من المكبس مثل الشكل 8 و 9. ​



*Step 5 Flywheel ~ for the smooth rotation ~*​ *الخطوة 5 الحذافة ~ لتناوب سلس ~* This engine has not worked yet.​ هذا المحرك لم يعمل بعد. If you try to work this engine (Figure 8 and 9), the rubber keeps the most expansion or contraction.​ إذا حاولت عمل هذا المحرك (الشكل رقم 8 و 9) ، والمطاط وتبقي معظم التوسع أو الانكماش. In order to rotate smoothly and repeatedly, you must fit a rotated mass with the bent wire.​ من أجل تدوير بسلاسة وبشكل متكرر ، يجب أن تتناسب مع استدارة الشامل مع السلك مصرة. It is called a flywheel.​ ومن دعا دولاب الموازنة. 
Generally, the flywheel is circular like Figure 10.​ عموما ، دولاب الموازنة هو دائري الشكل مثل 10. But at this point, please bend the end of the bent wire, and fit a mass at the edge of the wire like Figure 11.​ ولكن عند هذه النقطة ، يرجى ثني طرفي السلك عازمة ، وتناسب الشامل على حافة السلك مثل الشكل 11. The mass works as the flywheel and to be balanced to the weight of the piston.​ كتلة يعمل دولاب الموازنة وإلى أن تكون متوازنة لوزن المكبس. So, you must fit the mass against the piston.​ لذا ، يجب أن تناسب الشامل ضد المكبس. ​



*Step 6 It is the Stirling engine*​ *الخطوة 6 هو محرك ستيرلينغ* Finally, the Stirling engine is completed.​ وأخيرا ، فإن محرك ستيرلينغ يكتمل.​


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Stirling engines have two pistons that create a 90 degree phase angle and two different temperature spaces.​ لقد اثنين من محركات ستيرلينغ بيستونز أن إنشاء المرحلة زاوية 90 درجة ودرجة الحرارة مكانين مختلفين. The working gas in the engine is perfectly sealed, and doesn't go in and out to the atmosphere.​ والغاز العاملة في المحرك تماما مختومة ، وليس الدخول والخروج في الجو. 
Stirling engines can be classified as two pistons type Stirling engines and displacer type Stirling engines.​ محركات ستيرلينغ يمكن أن تصنف على أنها بيستونز اثنين من محركات ستيرلينغ نوع المحل ونوع محركات ستيرلينغ. The two pistons type Stirling engine consists of two power pistons.​ وهما محرك ستيرلينغ بيستونز نوع يتكون من اثنين من المكابس السلطة. The displacer type Stirling engine consists of one power piston and a displacer piston.​ في المحل نوع ستيرلنغ المحرك يتكون من سلطة واحدة المكبس مكبس المحل.​* Two pistons type Stirling engine​ بيستونز اثنين من نوع محرك ستيرلينغ *




The two pistons type Stirling engine is shown in this figure.​ وهما بيستونز نوع محرك ستيرلينغ هو مبين في هذا الرقم. A space above a hot piston is always heated by a heat source.​ والفضاء أعلاه مكبس الساخنة دائما ساخنة من مصدر الحرارة. A space above a cold piston is cooled always.​ والفضاء أعلاه مكبس الباردة يتم تبريده دائما. Please click next buttons and you will see a operation principle of the two piston type Stirling engine.​ الرجاء انقر فوق أزرار المقبلة وسترون مبدأ تشغيل اثنين من نوع المكبس محرك ستيرلينغ. 
Stillness​ سكون 
Animation​ الرسوم المتحركة 
(Netscape2.0 is demanded.)​ (Netscape2.0 هو طالب.) 
​* Displacer type Stirling engine​ المحل نوع محرك ستيرلينغ *




The displacer type Stirling engine is shown in this figure.​ في المحل نوع محرك ستيرلينغ هو مبين في هذا الرقم. A space above a displacer piston is always heated by a heat source.​ والفضاء أعلاه مكبس المحل هو دائما ساخنة من مصدر الحرارة. A space below the displacer piston is cooled always.​ والفضاء تحت المكبس المحل يتم تبريده دائما. The displacer piston displaces hot air and cold air.​ المكبس المحل يزيح الهواء الساخن والهواء البارد. Please click next buttons and you will see a operation principle of the displacer type Stirling engine.​ الرجاء انقر فوق أزرار المقبلة وسترون مبدأ عملية من نوع المحل محرك ستيرلينغ. 
Stillness​ سكون 
Animation​ الرسوم المتحركة 
(Netscape2.0 is demanded.)​ (Netscape2.0 هو طالب.) 
​


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 سبتمبر 2009)

محرك ستيرلينغ اخترعها روبرت ستيرلنغ عام 1816. He was a Scottish minister.​ لقد كان وزيرا الاسكتلندي. At that time, Stirling engines were recognized as a safe engine that could not explode like steam engines of that era often did.​ في ذلك الوقت ، تم الاعتراف محركات ستيرلينغ كمحرك آمنة لا يمكن ان تنفجر مثل المحركات البخارية في كثير من الأحيان في تلك الحقبة لم.



*Stirling Engine of Robert Stirling (1816)*​ *محرك ستيرلينغ روبرت ستيرلنغ (1816)* ​


----------



## hasantawalbeh (4 مارس 2010)

انا اريد thermodynamics naalysis of stirling engine جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

